# Nutritional Content of Whole Earth No Added Sugar Peanut Butter



## Maverick3000 (Apr 21, 2009)

Anyone know the Nutritional Content of Whole Earth No Added Sugar Peanut Butter??

Whats the nutritional content of this stuff per serving. Guessing a serving is a table spoon or something ( how much is that roughly in grams?)

Per Tablespoon

Calories:

Carbs:

Fat:

Protein:

Thanks


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

I think a table spoon is roughly 15g

Does it not tell you nutritional data on the lable??

I would guess aprox 110 calories, 3g carbs 10g fat & 7 or 8 g of prot

haha prob should google it to be sure tho :laugh:


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Here ya go..........just because I'm bored :laugh:

http://www.nutritiondata.com/facts/legumes-and-legume-products/4366/2

good site for checking all kinds of foods :thumbup1:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

2 mins i ave some in cupboard

here

100g =

51.1 fats

6.4g of wich are sat

637kcals

25.7g pro

16.8g carbs

of which are sugars 4.9g


----------



## Mr Eko (Apr 16, 2009)

just hapens that i have 1 next to me..

per 100g

cals: 592kcal

protein: 24.9g

carbs: 10.1g

...of which sugars: 3.7g

Fat: 50.2g

...saturates: 9g

not sure per spoon..depends on how amny grams per tblspoon


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Link


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

and lovely stuff it is too!


----------



## Maverick3000 (Apr 21, 2009)

gymfit said:


> Here ya go..........just because I'm bored :laugh:
> 
> http://www.nutritiondata.com/facts/legumes-and-legume-products/4366/2
> 
> good site for checking all kinds of foods :thumbup1:


Thanks. But is this the natural stuff as I'v heard it differs the nutrition content values?

Finding it really difficult to find clean fats to add to my diet. any ideas??

Thanks for your help gymfit! :thumb:


----------



## Maverick3000 (Apr 21, 2009)

thanks. just seen all the rest of the posts. Thanks for all the info everyone.

How many grams do you guys eat at a time roughly?


----------



## stl (Apr 12, 2009)

15g (1 Tablespoon) with 2 of my 6 meals.


----------



## Maverick3000 (Apr 21, 2009)

stl said:


> 15g (1 Tablespoon) with 2 of my 6 meals.


Thanks man. is that like a heaped spoon or flat to the edges - sounds stupid but don't want to be having to much lol :confused1:


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

That stuff is tasty 

Converted my training partner to it at the start of summer.

I can't eat normal peanut butter anymore, tastes like someone put a whole bag of sugar in it. Far too sweet!


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

I add one tablespoon to a protein shake twice a day........absolutely lovely...although the smooth version is better for this than the crunchy


----------



## Maverick3000 (Apr 21, 2009)

Im excited now. Got a Tesco order arriving tomorrow! Can't wait. Does it go well with anything else bar bread/ protein shake??


----------



## stl (Apr 12, 2009)

> Thanks man. is that like a heaped spoon or flat to the edges - sounds stupid but don't want to be having to much lol


  levelish - i wouldn't be too fussy, but don't go mad lol

If you want to get accurate - Weigh the empty spoon first and after a scoop, this will give you a good gauge.

OTT i know!



> I add one tablespoon to a protein shake twice a day


same here!


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

the whole earth smooth peanut butter has less carbs in than the crunchy stuff incase your watching carbs in take


----------



## Maverick3000 (Apr 21, 2009)

ste247 said:


> the whole earth smooth peanut butter has less carbs in than the crunchy stuff incase your watching carbs in take


Thanks for advice. I got the smooth in the end and loving the stuff. Had it on hard boiled egg whites. Kinda random but Good Combination :thumb:


----------



## big_nige (Apr 3, 2007)

what about palm oil???? any effect?


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

ste247 said:


> the whole earth smooth peanut butter has less carbs in than the crunchy stuff incase your watching carbs in take


learn something new everyday...never thought to compare the two


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

clairey.h said:


> learn something new everyday...never thought to compare the two


 lol i didnt know my self untill a few weeks ago, iam contest preping at the min so i check every food label for its carb contents, so when i was buying my whole earth out the asda i checked the both and realised they have differant carb contents, i was supprised to be honest, but it was a lesson lernt for me ........ allways check food labels lol you can never be too carefull.....lol......


----------



## Maverick3000 (Apr 21, 2009)

ste247 said:


> lol i didnt know my self untill a few weeks ago, iam contest preping at the min so i check every food label for its carb contents, so when i was buying my whole earth out the asda i checked the both and realised they have differant carb contents, i was supprised to be honest, but it was a lesson lernt for me ........ allways check food labels lol you can never be too carefull.....lol......


what is the defference, just out of interest?


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

Maverick3000 said:


> what is the defference, just out of interest?


 the smooth has less carbs in than the crunchy, which wont make much differance but if your doing a keto diet or contest prep then the extra carbs will make a differance


----------



## Miriamkt (Dec 19, 2013)

Not long ago on the web, I found an interesting diet called "absolutely no flour absolutely no sugar diet". This led me into confusion. What is eat, that would not really become any flour or sugar? Indeed both of these products are almost everywhere. It turned out not absolutely all that difficult. After studying details, I made my  no flour no sugar diet food list . 1. Non-Starchy Vegetables and Fruit Suggestions for foods in this group include green salad, raw or perhaps steamed carrots, celery stalks, steamed or even sauteed zucchini, strawberries, cantaloupe, watermelon, blueberries and tomato. The benefit of eating many of these veggies is that they are relatively low in calories from fat, and fill up you up - so you can eat a whole lot without eating too many calories in a single day. 2. Whole Grains, Beans, and Starches Foods in this group include rice (brown or even wild rice is the best), oats, barley, quinoa, corn and potatoes. Remember that you may consist of some polenta in this area, since it is manufactured out of corn rather than flour. Popcorn can be an acceptable snack, since it is a whole grain. Foods in the legume family are allowed. These include beans, seeds and peas. Make sure there is absolutely no sugar added in the event that you purchase canned beans, such as for example in brown beans with molasses. Dried beans are good because they are lower in sodium. Sunflower seeds, sesame seeds, soybeans, almonds, garbanzo beans, kidney beans, peanuts and nut butters are all acceptable foods. 3. Meat and Dairy Seafood, poultry, lean pork, lean ground beef, eggs, low-fat yogurt, low-fat milk and low-body fat cheese are permissible in the dietary plan. Salmon, tuna, lean beef, chicken, turkey, eggs, and dairy such as yogurt and cheese fall into this category. Also suggests that seafood, eaten once a week, is a great protein. 4. Fats It is important not to get rid of all fats from your own diet. Healthy oils include olive oil, sunflower oil, nut oils, avocados and avocado oil and coconut oil. Butter can be acceptable, in moderation.You may make use of these oils for cooking, or drizzle your food with essential olive oil. Toss your popcorn in butter or coconut oil. Another food high in healthy fats is olives. Personally, it had been very hard to remove sugar and flour from my eating plan. But then gradually I got used to the new lifestyle. And certainly after a month I began to get the first results of weight loss. However, when it was quite like sweet, I utilized sugar substitutes.  Maybe you to definitely share their list of foods to the diet?


----------

